# I got a Kodo Creative Hair Straightener - Including a Picture!



## goddess13 (Oct 15, 2006)

Today I picked up my Kodo Creative Hair Straightener!!!






Here is a picture of my hair after using the Kodo






I



it!!!


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 15, 2006)

wow your hair looks great



do you have a picture of the straightener ? ive never heard of it


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks blondie





I think you may only be able to get it in Australia, but I'm not 100% sure.

The link that I want to give you, doesnt seem to be working at the moment, so I'll post the link when the site is working.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow! Can you give us a before? Looks great Kim!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! Can you give us a before? Looks great Kim! Thanks Marisol!




Yeah I'll try and get a before picture next time I wash my hair. My hair is pretty straight anyway, but has a slight wave to it.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Marisol!




Yeah I'll try and get a before picture next time I wash my hair. My hair is pretty straight anyway, but has a slight wave to it.

Thank you! I love how shiny it looks.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 15, 2006)

OMG! Your hair looks great Kimberley! I had NO idea your hair was that long! It looks great!


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 15, 2006)

OMFG! your hair is amazing!!!!! I wish mine looked like that



x


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 15, 2006)

holy cow!!! it looks like silk!!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow you have such beautiful hair!


----------



## mintesa (Oct 15, 2006)

cool


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow!! Such long beautiful silky hair!! it looks great.


----------



## Anna (Oct 15, 2006)

ooooooooooooo!! gorgeous


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 15, 2006)

oh, my god! you have beautiful hair!


----------



## pieced (Oct 15, 2006)

You hair looks so healthy and beautiful, how long hav you had the long hair???


----------



## Lindabear (Oct 15, 2006)

i love it too, hair looks great!


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 15, 2006)

Holy donut holes! Your hair is amazing. You should leave it out for your FOTD's too.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 15, 2006)

beautiful hair


----------



## babydoll1209 (Oct 15, 2006)

it's so damnnnnnn shiny and straight, beautiful hair it iis




enjoy!


----------



## ZOMBIEx (Oct 15, 2006)

amazing hair.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks ladies






I had my hair cut short about 4 years ago, so it's taken about 4 years to grow it that long.

Now I've got a straightener, you'll see FOTD pictures of me with my hair out





When I get my Dad to take a photo of my hair in it's normal state, I'll take a picture of the straightener because the site still is not working.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

gorgeous hair love!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 16, 2006)

It looks gorgeous!


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, here is my hair in its natural state. My hair is pretty straight but has a slight wave to it. Please note: my hair is still wet from when I washed it this morning and it's been up in a bun and in a plait so that's enhanced the wave.

And yes, I am wearing my PJs





Here is the link from Shaver Shop: Shaver Shop - Products






And here is a photo of the box


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 16, 2006)

You've got some beautiful hair chick! Enjoy your straightener.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks great, I love your hair!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the before picture Kim.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting the before pic! Looks good either way IMHO, but it looks great straight!


----------



## echanting (Oct 17, 2006)

you have beautiful hair


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 17, 2006)

Wowsa! Your hair is gorgeous


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks For The Link And For The B4 And After Pictures


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks again everyone





In that before picture, my hair is still damp but when it's dry it can get kinda frizzy.

I love my hair when it's straight








to the Kodo Creative Hair Straightener!


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow your hair is gorgeous!


----------

